

How to Make Money from Web 2.0  - lagringa
http://www.slideshare.net/rolfsky/web-20-lies-mystery-and-opportunity

======
tom_rath
Wow. Over 400(!) slides to say: "Identify a problem your customers face and
make something worth paying for which resolves it. Don't get distracted by the
technology of implementation -- it's the solution customers are looking for,
not the tool which implements it."

...or did I miss something while furiously clicking through it all?

~~~
DenisM
You did. I don't know if I can sum it up any better than you, but the message
was certainly lost in translation.

Let me try anyways:

A persistent pattern can be observed: new tech is created, producing endless
amusement for many people but with little practical (i.e. monetary) value.
Since it's fun and old guys want to feel hip they just pay for it one way or
the other.

This invention frenzy produces a glut of innovation, soutions in search of a
problem. Most of them are even worthless ($-wise) but there are few gems to be
found, distilled and reused for some practical purpose. Eventually, build up
of useful knowledge reaches critical mass and produces a breakthrough,
productive innovation that solves real problems in a new, possibly unrelated
area.

The author claims that Web 2.0 is one such invention frenzy that has produced
a few gems, and one will do well for himself to learn those and build up skill
in isolated and combined use. Once so equipped, enterprising hacker will have
half of the success in his pocket. Second part will be knowledge of domain
areas where people have problems that are waiting for these solutions.

------
xiaoma
It seemed kind of interesting, but I lost my patience after about 100 mouse
clicks. What a terrible mode of presentation!

